# Will this hardware work?



## souar (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey,

Looking to create a simple system. Needs to support file storage and web/email/domain server with relatively low traffic at the moment. Was wondering whether anyone could just give me a rough thumbs up or down as to whether this would be a good basic spec? 

â€¢	Intel Pentium G850 2.90Ghz
â€¢	4Gb DDR3 1333Mhz Memory 
â€¢	Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2PV Intel H61 Motherboard 
â€¢	Storage is using 2x 250gb 5400rpm 

Appreciate any help at all!

Thanks 

Souar


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not an expert by any means but it all looks fine to me

There's always the the handbook HCL


----------



## vermaden (Aug 14, 2012)

FreeBSD will fly on this, but G850 is like Intel i3/i5/i7, it has GPU integrated into the CPU, which is ok, but its supported only by FreeBSD 9.1 as 9.0 does not have GEM/KMS in the kernel.


----------



## souar (Aug 14, 2012)

Not being the most technically knowledgeable in this area could someone briefly explain GEM and KMS and how that would affect me? 

Thank you!


----------



## vermaden (Aug 14, 2012)

souar said:
			
		

> Not being the most technically knowledgeable in this area could someone briefly explain GEM and KMS and how that would affect me?
> 
> Thank you!



GEM is the memory manager for the Intel GFX cards, it was introduced long time ago and first implemented in Linux. Since more then a year its mandatory to have GEM in kernel to properly use all features of the Intel driver. FreeBSD 9.0 do not have GEM in the kernel, so You can not use Intel driver, only 2D mesa driver. With FreeBSD 9.1 and GEM in the kernel You will be able to use Intel driver for that integrated GFX card.

To make it more 'fscked-up' GEM is only for Intel card while TTM (other memory manager) is for Radeon cards. TTM has not been implemented in the FreeBSD kernel.

The KMS is Kernel Mode Setting (to conter the traditional/old way of Xorg doing the mode-setting).


----------



## souar (Aug 14, 2012)

So taking a stab at this, if I use FreeBSD 9.1 I will get improved graphics performance in short? 

Is using 9.1 a reliable platform? as long as its stable I'm happy to use it if its the most compatible with my hardware. 

As for the KMS I'm stuck with that then? will if effect performance massively or just a little disadvantage but no great issue? 

Sorry for all the questions, just quite enjoy learning about all this as well as it being useful!


----------



## vermaden (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes.


----------

